# How to make macro photos - Macro photography + Post Production tips



## Nigel95 (7 Apr 2018)

Want to know how I make macro photos?

Some tips about:

Equipment
Settings
Setup

Watch the video below and if you have any questions please let me know 





*Next video* will be about *post production *how to make your macro shots *perfect*. 



Some macro photos:




fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr



boraras uropthalmoides by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr



Mikrogeophagus ramirezi by Nigel H, on Flickr



bucephalandra kedagang mini by Nigel H, on Flickr



green neon tetra by Nigel H, on Flickr



yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr



red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr



amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Apr 2018)

Some great tips Nigel, and it's good to know you don't necessarily need to spend a lot on high end kit.


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Some great tips Nigel, and it's good to know you don't necessarily need to spend a lot on high end kit.



You're welcome Tim. Glad I could help a bit! Was fun to make the video.


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Apr 2018)

Btw I am using auto focus when making photos of fast moving fish. With plants and slow moving livestock I use manual focus.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Apr 2018)

Good tips, to me some of the photos dont look quite sharp, not sure if it is a focus issue or something else, the ram and moss photo do look sharper, macro photography is tricky!


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Apr 2018)

As promised a few quick tips how to improve your (macro) photography shots with Photoshop.


----------



## Petra R (8 Sep 2018)

Nigel, those videos are awesome, Thanks so much, I am about to order the EF-S 60mm f2.8 based on your recommendation!


----------



## Edvet (8 Sep 2018)

With the 60 mm you need to come in real close for large pics! 
I got the 60 but prefer the Sigma 180mm ( bought second hand) for my tank ( with a mono/tripod and flashlights). Also use a 24-85 with a macro setting ( 30-85 mm)


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Sep 2018)

Edvet said:


> With the 60 mm you need to come in real close for large pics!
> I got the 60 but prefer the Sigma 180mm ( bought second hand) for my tank ( with a mono/tripod and flashlights). Also use a 24-85 with a macro setting ( 30-85 mm)



Hmm yes best to have fish / shrimp at the front glass with 60mm. But the lens is not so heavy and this way easy to use w/o tripod (if you use external flash so you can have a nice shutterspeed of like 1/200). Tripod and moving fish is frustrating for me. I only use tripod when I make macro photos of plants.




Petra R said:


> Nigel, those videos are awesome, Thanks so much, I am about to order the EF-S 60mm f2.8 based on your recommendation!



You're welcome!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2018)

I use the canon 100mm f2.8, can be had for about the same price as the 60mm, I even find the 100mm doesn't really get close enough, going to try out some extension tubes some day.


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Oct 2018)

Recent shot of a Trigonostigma espei



lamchop rasbora nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Want to add some information about the latest video with post production tips. Now a days I use more the Camera Raw screen (to edit in raw on photos). Both can work especially for just web photos but editing in the raw screen is always better. 

Also the nik collection plugin for Photoshop is really nice to have. Viveza 2 and Efex pro 4 make editing easier.


----------

